# E/M Utilization



## Boop0098 (Dec 30, 2014)

Hi all,
  I am looking for the current National E/M utilization averages for established patients. (99211 - 99215) Didn't know if there were any out there more current than 2012 for NY state. I compare our 18 providers to these bi-annually and just want to be sure I have the most current averages.
Thanks,


----------



## Peter Davidyock (Jan 2, 2015)

I believe 2013 will be ready by August.


----------



## sgaylor1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Peter Davidyock said:


> I believe 2013 will be ready by August.



Do we have any current numbers for benchmark comparison yet?

Thanks,


----------

